# Heimnetzwerk mit 5 PCs (und 1 Nokia Dbox2 mit Linux)



## josDesign (4. März 2003)

*Alo* 

Also, ich habe zuhause folgende PCs stehen:


[PC1]Windows XP Pro Rechner (Mein eigentlicher PC)

[PC2]Windows XP Pro Rechner (PC von meinem Bruder)

[SERVER]Windows XP Pro Rechner (Eine Speicher-Workstation (Ich nenne Ihn meinen "Server") die ich zum Sichern von verschiedenen Ordner auf den anderen PCs verwende) (Programm: Second Copy)

[PC3]Windows XP Pro Rechner (Mein 2. Rechner für sonstige Aufgaben)

[PC4]Windows XP Pro Rechner (Mein Rechner den ich als DVD-Player für Wohnzimmer verwende)

[kein Name]Nokia DBOX2 mit Linux (Ist deshalb im Netzwerk, damit ich direkt auf meine Speicherworkstation übers LAN aufnehmen kann in DVD-Qual. Und damit vom PCs neue Images auf die Dbox zu senden)

All diese PCs und Dbox sind miteinander über einen D-Link Switch verbunden.

*--------------------*

Jetzt möchte ich gerne auf [SERVER], bis jetzt immer als sogenannten "Server" genannt, Windows 2000 Server raufspielen, und damit ein voll administrierbares LAN aufbauen, damit ich folgende Dinge machen kann:


Bei jeden PC einstellen können, das Freigegebene Ordner nicht von jeden, sondern nur von bestimmten PCs (Usern) zu Öffnen sind

Am Server eine Virensoftware läuft, die Zentral am Server konfigurierbar ist, und die "Clients" praktisch das Update immer vom Server abholen

Ich weis es nicht genau, aber eine Domäne wäre auch super.
  (Weis nicht ob ich das wirklich brauche!!!)

Ich möchte auch von jedem "Client" über den Server im Internet surfen

ein Remoteadministrationsprogramm wär auch schön (Habe bis jetzt immer PCAnywhere 10 verwendet, nur geht das so langsam im Windows XP)

Das der Server spezielle Daten von den jeweiligen PCs auf eine Serverfestplatte sichert (zB Eigene Dateien von jedem PC)
   Gibt es hier auch die Möglichkeit, dass man bei jedem Client bevor man ihn herunterfährt ein Skript ausgeführt wird das bestimmte Dateien gesichert werden??

Eine Firewall (Im Laufe der nächsten 6 Monaten bekommen wir im Ort ADSL, dann werde ich mir einen Router kaufen. Derzeit fahre ich noch mit ISDN ins Internet!



Das ist eigentlich eine ganze Menge, aber kennt jemand Tutorials, Seiten oder Anleitungen, die sich mit sowas befassen?

Ich wäre echt dankbar, wenn jemand etwas weis.


Ich möchte mich bereits im Vorraus bedanken: Danke

Liebe Grüße 

josDesign


----------



## AgentJ (14. März 2003)

Wie das mit den Freigaben unter XP funzt kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich XP nicht alzu gut kenne und auch nicht unbedingt davon überzeugt bin (2k ist da in vielerlei hinsicht besser)

Zur Virensoftware: Mir fallen im Moment 2 Möglichkeiten ein, wie du das regeln könntest, das eine wäre Norton AntiVirus - Corporate Edition, da hast du auf dem Server den eigentlichen Virenscanner laufen und auf den Clients nur ne marginale Software, die sich die Virendefinitionen vom Server zieht. oder McAfee da kannst du ein Verzeichniss spezifizieren, wo er Updates findet, die du selbst runterladen mußt un din dem jeweiligen Ordner auf dem Server zur Verfügung stellen kannst.

ne Domäne brauchst du nicht wirklich (zumindest bei 2k kannst du die Benutzerrechte auch am PC selber regeln, dazu müssen allerdings die zu "sperrenden" User deinem Windows bekannt sein)

Wenn du nen Router hast brauchst du nicht "über den Server" ins Internet zu gehen, eine wirklich gute Firewall ist da auch schwer zu Konfigurieren und durch den Router ansich bist du auch schon relativ sicher.

Der Punkt mit den speziellen Daten spricht wieder für eine Domäne mit zentralen User-Profilen, d.H. der Server schickt dem PC bei der anmeldung das Benutzerprofil (eigene dateien usw) und sichert diese auch beim runterfahren, was aber den Vorgang jeweils extrem verlangsammmen kann.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle diverse Suchmaschinen oder Seiten wie diese durchforsten und mir dann ein eigenens Bild machen, was du wirklich brauchst, das ist ne Philosophie wie Windows oder Linux, btw, ich werde meinen Server bald auf Linux umstellen, damit läßt sich alles was du vorhast auch Bewerkstelligen, teilweise einfacher und sicherer.


----------



## boThargor (26. April 2003)

Win2k Advanset Server?

Wenn ja, dann lass es lieber.

Wenn net dann viel glück.

Ordner: Kannst du direkt für jeden Orner über "Eigenschaften" ändern

Domäin: Wäre nützlich aber nicht zwingend

Remote: RemoteAdministrator. http://www.famatech.com/default.html
        Crack findeste ja selbst *g*

Backup: Bei jedem Runterfahren? Is wirklich net nörig. Jede Woche ien Vollbackup und jeden Tag (oder jeden 2ten) ein Ingrementel Backup. Das heißt es werden nur die Daten gespeichert die sich geändert haben. Dazu gibts Programme. Under Linux könnte ich dir ein paar nennen oder eigene geben, aber under Windoof? Sollte aber voN serversiete gehn.


----------

